

Ask HN: What do you need to communicate with a remote team? - timzon_dot_com

For a virtual team in multiple time zones, what new collaboration solution would you use?<p>We've developed a solution (timzon.com) to help virtual teams better communicate through video threaded discussion and would like to know what functions hackers would really benefit from.
We've added synchronized drawing and comments but are sure there is more that can be done to bridge the cultural and time zone gap.
======
thesethings
Right now Google Docs is an invaluable tool for me to collaborate with remote
people and teams. It often reduces the need for screensharing software (We all
have the same Doc up on our screens, getting editing and updates in realtime).

If your tool could have integration with Google Docs, it'd be awesome. From
something as small as "associated Google Docs," or something more complex like
XML feeds or Google Doc widgets that spit data from your tool into Google
Spreadsheets (Google Spreadsheets can be constantly updated from outside data
sources.)

~~~
timzon_dot_com
Thanks for the feedback. This is something we have in the roadmap. Especially
since we support Google Apps sign in and Contacts integration. Right now a
link to a Google Docs or Spreadsheet can be added in a comment, but you are
right, deeper integration would be awesome. Thanks again for the tip.

------
HalcyonMuse
Etherpad is pretty cool, too.

